# Các diễn đàn khác > Voucher, Khuyến Mãi > Nhà hàng >  Nhà hàng hải sản Hàng Dương Quán Q.4

## jomit

*ĐƠN GIẢN MÀ ĐẶC BIỆT NHƯ GỎI CÁ CHÌA VÔI*
 Cá chìa vôi dáng tròn có dạng hình quạt, màu vàng chéo. Được gọi là  cá chìa vôi vì trên lưng cá có chiếc vây giống cái chìa vôi dùng để lấy  vôi quyết trầu. Cá sống ở vùng nước lợ, việc đánh bắt cá rất khó khăn vì  số lượng cá chìa vôi hiện nay còn rất ít.
 Những quán ăn, nhà hàng chế biến cá chìa vôi không còn nhiều. Nhưng  nếu có dịp ghé qua Hàng Dương quán, bạn sẽ được thưởng thức qua loại cá  đặc biệt này với nhiều món được cho là khoái khẩu của dân sành ăn. Anh  Nguyễn Văn Thanh- bếp trưởng nhà hàng Hàng Dương chia sẻ: “ _Cá chìa  vôi có trọng lượng lên đến vài chục kg nhưng hiện nay việc đánh bắt cá  khan hiếm nên Nhà hàng chỉ mua được cá có trọng lượng từ vài cân trở lại  thôi. Con nặng nhất là được 14 kg_”.
 Vảy của các chìa vôi rất dày và cứng, vì vậy khi chế biến phải dùng  dao đánh thật mạnh mới có thể loại bỏ được lớp vảy cứng. Cá chìa vôi có  thể chế biến thành nhiều món khác nhau. Đầu và xương cá có nhiều sụn béo  được dùng đế nấu cháo; thịt cá thơm ngon và không bở nên dùng để ăn  sống, làm gỏi, nấu lẩu hay xào lăn. Trong số những món trên, gỏi vẫn là  sư lựa chọn hàng đầu khi thực khách muốn thưởng thức cá chìa vôi.
 Gỏi cá chìa vôi chế biến rất đơn giản. Chỉ cần một ít hành tây, hành  tím, bắp chuối cắt mỏng, một ít rau hung quế trộn đều với thịt cá chìa  vôi đã được hấp chín. Thịt cá chìa vôi vốn đã có vị ngon ngọt tự nhiên  nên không cần nhiều gia vị. Thêm một ít muối, tiêu, chanh; như vậy là  món đã ngon lắm rồi.
 Món gỏi được ăn kèm với bánh phồng tôm vuông, loại bánh này không  giống như bánh phồng tôm tròn. Vì nó được làm từ gạo ngon, hương vị rất  thơm ngon phù hợp với khẩu vị của thực khách khi kết hợp ăn kèm với món  gỏi.
 Gắp một miếng gỏi đầy đủ thịt cá, rau, hành, bắp chuối cho vào chiếc  bánh phồng tôm và thưởng thức. Bạn sẽ cảm nhận ngay được cái vị đặc biệt  của loại cá quý hiếm này. Vị giòn giòn của bánh phồng tôm hòa quyện với  hương vị ngọt tự nhiên của miếng cá cùng vị hăng hăng cảu rau hung quế,  hành tây cứ như muốn “ giữ chân” thực khách.

*CÁ CHÌA VÔI*





*Địa chỉ: Nhà hàng Hàng Dương số 224 đường 48, phường 5, quận 4, TP Hồ Chí Minh

*

----------


## jomit

Dân sành nhậu thường bảo nhau cái câu mỗi nhà mỗi cảnh, mỗi quán một  món, nhưng ở Hàng Dương quán thì câu nói này không còn hợp thời bởi thực  đơn hơn 700 món,thường xuyên cập nhật món mới, lại* toàn món độc* thì không thể bảo Hàng Dương thiếu món được.





Cá hô trên 10kg, cá thu trên 30kg, kỳ nhông, heo mọi, baba, cua đinh, cá mú…vv  từ hải sản tươi sống được nuôi trực tiếp tại nhà hàng, đến thịt rừng  ngọt thơm dường như không thiếu món nào ở Hàng Dương quán. 



Ngay tại khu vực hai, phong cảnh đồng quê sẽ tiếp thêm không khí cho câu  chuyện của thực khách . Kiến trúc đơn giản với mái nhà lá, cùng các  chụp đèn được làm bằng những cây tre trúc của làng quê Việt Nam, cùng  các cột nhà được xây bằng gạch không tô càng làm cho không gian thêm  hoài cổ. 



Nếu bạn là người trẻ thích cái không khí náo nhiệt của phòng trà, chúc  tụng tán thưởng nhau sau mỗi bài hát, và hát giao lưu cho thêm không khí  thì không gian của khu vực 1 là của bạn. với phòng trà có sức chứa hơn  60 bàn, cùng sân khấu “ Hát với nhau” phục vụ hàng đêm. 



Nhà hàng có những món chủ chốt như: rắn ri, cá chình, hắc cấy, cua đinh,  kỳ nhông, gà nước, thỏ, cá chìa vôi, cá ngác… và mỗi loại có đến 5-6  cách chế biến khác nhau. Ngoài ra, bạn cũng có thể lựa chọn những món ăn  quen thuộc và lạ miệng như: rau luộc chấm kho quẹt, khô cá dứa, trừng  gà lộn…





Đặc biệt, rất khó tìm được một nơi nào có phục vụ món King crab hay còn  gọi là Cua hoàng đế, Cua vua đỏ...Sở hữu những cặp chân thon dài với  những thớ thịt mềm mại, mọng mướt, mùi thơm quyến rũ, ngọt lành, Cua  hoàng đế nổi tiếng bởi có hương vị thơm ngon nhất trong tất cả các loài  cua trên thế giới. Và bây giờ bạn có thể thưởng thức món cua độc và hiếm  này này ngay tại Nhà Hàng Hàng Dương...



Ngoài ra, nhà hàng còn có buffet hải sản với hơn 55 món hải sản và đặc sản vùng miền vào mỗi tối từ 5:30 đến 22:00

Nhà hàng có phòng trà ngồi được 70 người, đại sảnh, 8 phòng vip và sân thương. Gần đây, nhà hàng mới nâng cấp thêm 12 phòng vip, trong đó có 2 phòng có thể ngồi 50 - 60 người. Đồng thời, nhà hàng còn nhận đặt tiệc lớn nhỏ, có chương trình buffet và nhận tiệc cưới, liên hoan, sinh nhật.

Nhà hàng hải sản HÀNG DƯƠNG QUÁN chinh phục khách hàng không chỉ ở thức  ăn ngon, không gian nhà hàng lý tưởng, mà tại đây còn có thể đáp ứng  được mọi “gu” ẩm thực khác nhau của từng thực khách.

Bạn có thể xem menu và thêm nhiều món lạ nữa tại Hang Duong Quan



Địa chỉ: 224 đường 48, Phường 5, Quận 4, Hồ Chí Minh - Hồ Chí Minh
Điện thoại: 08.3826.4439
Fax: 08.3826.4449
Email: amthuc@hangduongquan.vn

----------


## jomit

up review nha bà con

----------

